# RAF Milfield (2011/2012)



## Foz77 (Mar 17, 2012)

Inspired by Jonney's excursions to RAF Tranwell/Morpeth, I thought I'd put another Northumberland airfield on here. In my (dubious) opinion, this is the second best airfield in the North East - behind Eshott - to visit, in terms of what's still left. 
Only thing left to cover is the cluster of buildings left on Instructional site, but I lack the enthusiasm at the moment to track down the landowner and ask for permission to take shots. Last time I knocked on someone's door to get the OK, they were in the middle of their tea!

The History (abridged summary taken from Ken Delve's "The Military Airfields of Britain", North England edition):

Approval was given in March 1941 for the acquisition of land at Milfield for construction of an airfield for use as a fighter Operational Training Unit (OTU). The site was not ideal, being squeezed in between the River Till on the east, and a main road (the A697) on the left. Considerable work had to be done to be able to create a standard airfield.

The site opened in early 1942 and saw use first by No 59 OTU, primarily using Hurricanes for the training of single-seat pilots. Milfield housed around 120 aircraft and was a busy establishment, so much so that a satellite site (RAF Brunton *) was required.

Eventually the site was disbanded in February 1946. Most of the runways were ripped up by a quarry company. Not sure when the dispersed sites were demolished, possibly in the 80s. Some parts of the airfield site are under private ownership (the guard house and fire tender garage are in use as home and garage) as well as currently being used by the Borders Gliding Club.

There is a fascinating website on Milfield called "Not than just an airfield" - www.milfield.org.uk/

* Disgracefully VERY little left of this coastal airfield...

Anyways, on to the pics - these were taken from 3 trips to the airfield - once in summer, twice in winter (the better time to do it!)

------------------------------------------------------------------------

At the top of what's left of the main runway, looking south towards the Cheviots. Gliders can be seen in the background





[/url][/IMG]

Standby set house, Communal Site




[/url][/IMG]

Water Tower (I believe) which would have served the sergeants/officers ablutions on Communal Site. Standby set house in the background




[/url][/IMG]

Entrance to a blast shelter, Communal Site




[/url][/IMG]

Type "M" Decontamination Centre, Communal Site, blending well into the foliage. Note the partially collpased roof at the front




[/url][/IMG]

Some detail from the above




[/url][/IMG]

Shot of the clean air towers on the Decon Centre




[/url][/IMG]

Picket post from Dispersed Site 1. This one is right next to the A697




[/url][/IMG]

Light fixture from the above




[/url][/IMG]

MG & Cannon Range, Airfield Site. Didn't fancy getting any closer as there was a bull in the field...




[/url][/IMG]

Site where a Blister Hangar once was, with the Cannon Range in the background




[/url][/IMG]

A pair of stone eagles atop globes (representing the RAF symbol) aside the path leading to the guard house. Supposedly the globe carving was done by either a Polish airman, or an Italian POW with the other one being copied by an unidentified serving airman, hence the difference in quality...




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

Flight offices, Airfield Site, As this was private property, I didn't want to get too close. The guard house and fire tender garage are to the right of this building, but again, as they being used as residences, I have not shown them out respect for privacy




[/url][/IMG]

Another picket post, this time from Dispersed Site 4




[/url][/IMG]

Looking out from the above




[/url][/IMG]

A flue - probably for a coke-fuelled stove - from the above




[/url][/IMG]

All that is left of the fuel compound from Site 4




[/url][/IMG]

Squash Court, Communal Site




[/url][/IMG]

Fragments of glass still left in a window in the Squash Court




[/url][/IMG]

Sewage ejector, W.A.A.F Site 2




[/url][/IMG]

Blocked entrance to a Stanton Air Raid Shelter, Sick Quarters




[/url][/IMG]

Inside a Stanton shelter, this one is on W.A.A.F Site 2




[/url][/IMG]


Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice report and photos,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonney (Mar 17, 2012)

cracking stuff mate this is on my todo list after I finish Morpeth and get Eshott done.


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 17, 2012)

Fascinating site and a nice post. I think the little building on the back of the squash court could be an airmans chapel. There is a similiar squash court at RAF Chilbolton and I have a wartime shot showing the court with the chapel. The chapel has gone now but the walls can still be seen.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 17, 2012)

I do like those eagles.


----------



## Foz77 (Mar 18, 2012)

hydealfred said:


> Fascinating site and a nice post. I think the little building on the back of the squash court could be an airmans chapel. There is a similiar squash court at RAF Chilbolton and I have a wartime shot showing the court with the chapel. The chapel has gone now but the walls can still be seen.



The front foyer bit is the waiting area and changing rooms. The coat pegs are still there and there's a ladder up to the corrugated iron "room" which was a viewing area for waiting players (there's a an internal window there)


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 18, 2012)

Foz77 said:


> The front foyer bit is the waiting area and changing rooms. The coat pegs are still there and there's a ladder up to the corrugated iron "room" which was a viewing area for waiting players (there's a an internal window there)



Interesting - maybe the one at Chilbolton was a local adaption - below is a shot of the chapel and the squash court as it was and another as it is.


----------



## RichCooper (Mar 18, 2012)

Interesting set of pics there mate thanks.I'm with NC on the eagles very nice


----------



## Foz77 (Mar 18, 2012)

hydealfred said:


> Interesting - maybe the one at Chilbolton was a local adaption - below is a shot of the chapel and the squash court as it was and another as it is.



I can see how they used it as a chapel - pretty spacious inside. And at least it still exsists...


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 21, 2012)

Verry nice mate thanks for sharing


----------

